# Want rights? Think about it....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't like gay marriages? Don't get one.. Don't like cigarettes? Don't smoke them.. Don't like abortions? Don't get one.. Don't like sex? Don't have it.. Don't like drugs? Don't do them.. Don't like porn? Don't watch it.. Don't like alcohol? Don't drink it.. Don't like guns? Don't buy one.. Don't like your rights taken away??? Don't take away someone else's.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Right on Chris !! Good way to put things in perspective !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not want gray hair.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure I can comment without reporting myself for posting about politics.

But I'll have a go at it just the same: 
I'm just gonna skip the gay thing for the most part, I don't care who you're with or what you all do in private, most gay people are cool aboout their choice but those who choose to be flamboyant in public are doing their cause a disservice. Nuff said. 
I don't care if you smoke either just don't make me breathe it after you're done with it ( I apologize to all those who had to breathe my second hand smoke)
Abortion ? If some one shows up at the clinic and wants one, anybody should be able to slap them(both man and woman) for a 24 hour period. There is no cause for them (other than rape) IMO there are a multitude of birth control methods out there and there is no excuse for not using them. God forbid that we should make people be responsible for their actions.
Sex??... really who don't want sex ?? 
Drugs and porn I'll lump togather you can have as much of them as you want... On just a few conditions all the money you spend on them has to go to a legitimate business, and has to be earned by you in a legitimate job. Most of the money spent on drugs goes to the cartels who murder innocents. The Porn industry is not much better. I wish we had a better control of who gets to drink alcohol, I've absolutely no problem with someone drinking as much and as often as they want....Untill it affects others, by their actions of driving under the influence and killing innocent people. Not to mention all lives they affect, mostly unknowingly, because they are stupid drunk.
And now to guns... Do I think that everyone has the right to own one YES until they do something that causes the rest of us to be in harms way. I do think that we need to change the rules just a bit.. People who are have been diagnosed with mental disorders should have to prove that they are competent to own a firearm. For instance the guy who shot Rep. Giffords in Tucson should have been on a list somewhere. The guy was a certifiable whack job and was still allowed to go in to a gun shop and buy a gun. I'm certainly not for more Gubment interference in our lives, but perhaps they could just redirect a little of their effort.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful with the gray hair comments too !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said.

As for the hair...I want more and back to my natural color...while I am at it I would like my youthful energy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Careful what you wish for, you may get more where you don't want it.......ears,eyebrows......... LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Live and let Live!! That is my Motto! Leave me alone and I will do the Same for You!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...Richard...but they are comming


----------

